# New Here.



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, ive decided to try and find a new forum, since the current one im on isnt as active as it once was. My old forum was Trusnow/SierraSnowboards. Joined up because of the points thing, but wound up learning a lot and would like to continue to do so. For those of you that no me, my Name on the forum is/was AJD13. 

Enough about why i joined and heres some about me. Im 19 i go to school at Plymouth State University in New Hampshire, where i play football as well. My home mountain is Cannon due to the sick deal the school put together for us. but i will go to loon occasionally. Currently riding an alibi sicter from zumiez, but looking into picking up a Never Summer Legacy for next year. Logged 14 days so far this year! Thats the most ive ever done!:yahoo:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

andrewdod said:


> Well, ive decided to try and find a new forum, since the current one im on isnt as active as it once was. My old forum was Trusnow/SierraSnowboards. Joined up because of the points thing, but wound up learning a lot and would like to continue to do so. For those of you that no me, my Name on the forum is/was AJD13.
> 
> Enough about why i joined and heres some about me. Im 19 i go to school at Plymouth State University in New Hampshire, where i play football as well. My home mountain is Cannon due to the sick deal the school put together for us. but i will go to loon occasionally. Currently riding an alibi sicter from zumiez, but looking into picking up a Never Summer Legacy for next year. Logged 14 days so far this year! Thats the most ive ever done!:yahoo:


Welcome!

Most people here are cool. Except for the assholes. 

Lots of riders on the east coast and a few of them even arrange an annual meet-up I think at Jay Peak every winter. If you stick around I'm sure you'll hear about that as next season gets started.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, I appreciate it. Jay Peak isnt to far from where im at. and one thing ive learned there are assholes in every group, just gotta laugh at them.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I think the assholes are entertaining. Welcome!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

trapper said:


> I think the assholes are entertaining. Welcome!


i can agree with that!


----------

